# Detailed and Beautiful SAN JUAN



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.modvid.com.au/html/body_rick_huntrods.html


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. now these are some really beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing
Dennis


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

That is a beautiful layout!!! Great attention to detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

So what scale is this? I'm guessing O scale?

It's definitely a beautiful layout and I love all of the detail.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I was fortunate to visit several O scale layouts last year. The detail is truly phenomenal. What fooled me is that many buildings and dioramas were just made of folded paper downloaded off the internet and printed out. Being outdoor modellers we think of durability. When indoors most items used are quite frail. It is still a beautiful display none the less.
Regards, Dennis


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

superb, sheer artistry , super photos, creates a world

thank you for the link


----------

